# Chacoans with "Firebelly"???



## snibborsirk (Dec 10, 2015)

just curious if any of you out there have a Chacoan with a red/orange "Firebelly"? My Chacoan is starting to develop an orange belly so I'm a little concerned that he's not actually a Chacoan but just a normal black and white. I haven't heard of the true Chacoans having an orange belly before. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 10, 2015)

The collectors for the pet trade are ahead of the science of taxonomy= identifying and naming. The extent to which 'Chacoan' is its is thing or a morph, like blonde vs red hair is not yet well understood but breeders are working to accentuate certain traits. I have a WC Florida female that heavily favors the Chacoan form. She has lots of white, a black teardrop, and a black long mark after her arm pit. She also has a faded fire belly. I do not know what this means biologically. Yet to find anyone that does know what it means biologically. Reckon a genetic mix of sorts. As a breeder/keeper, I find it pretty.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 10, 2015)

Typical b/w is just that- black and white. Chacoans are presumed to be larger with lots more white. 

Common to my three Florida WCs is a long snout as one should expect of this species. Not in any way inbred.


----------



## Rud3dog (Dec 15, 2015)

Dont be worried friend. First off lets not kid each other, these Chacoans are by far some pure bred, lol. No matter where there dominating gene came from they are a mutt from the USA . I was upset when mine started showing some red under his bellie to, but it was and is so small. Didnt you get yours from underground to? The gene has gone around lol

I will post a pic of his belly and btw he just started shedding  I am hoping for high whites!


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 15, 2015)

I'll post a pic. I have a high white female with a light shade of fire belly. Yup a mutt from the USA, just like us!


----------



## HeatherN (Dec 15, 2015)

My "chacoan" from Varnyard gets an orange belly every once and awhile (especially before she sheds). It comes and goes. Regardless of what a "chacoan" or "firebelly" tegu truly is, they don't seem mutually exclusive. Or even permanent!


----------



## snibborsirk (Dec 18, 2015)

So here's a pic of Jack my apparent "Firebelly" Chacoan just after his recent shed. His head and back are developing into a nice high white contrast but his throat and belly keep gaining more orange. Contacted the seller again and they sware he's 100% Chacoan. He's a great tegu regardless so I'm happy! He's def broken out of his sluggish winter state - eating like a pig and starts a new shed seemingly before he's finished his last. Just finished his third shed since I got him on Nov 11th! 


 Going to catch up to his older cage mate from Tegusonly really soon since he/she (leaning towards he) is still slowing down.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 19, 2015)

He's really beautiful. High white on top with a red belly. Wow.


----------

